# Need new TV. Suggestions?



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a new 46 inch flat screen TV for under $1000 if possible. LCD or LED is fine. What models are reliable and play well with HR24 DVRs? 

Thanks.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I'd look at the Panasonic G25 or GT25 series. They are very nice TV's. I have the TC-P50G25 and am very happy with it.

- Merg


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I recommend color.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Sony 46" KDL-46BX420 $764.99, Sony 46" KDL-46EX500 $898.00.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Remember, you'll always want a bigger screen than you have.
I just replaced a 46" LCD with a 64" plasma and it's too small! :lol:

Some brands/models may work better with HDMI than others but if so I haven't noticed any posting about it. Which one works best with an HR24 is probably not an issue, though make sure you get a TV that doesn't overscan (i.e. cuts off part of the outside of the picture, most noticeable when the DirecTV screensaver seems to bounce off of a wall an inch or so outside of the displayed picture, like there was a frame overlaid on the front of the TV).


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

If it's a toss-up between LCD and LED, go LED... BIG PQ difference...


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

JeffBowser said:


> I recommend color.


Any specific color?


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Newshawk said:


> Any specific color?


My two favorites are black and white.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Sony 46" KDL-46BX420 $764.99, Sony 46" KDL-46EX500 $898.00.


I'll second those recommendations.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

VARTV said:


> If it's a toss-up between LCD and LED, go LED... BIG PQ difference...


In the consumer marketplace, all LED TVs are, as a matter of fact, LCD TVs so I'm not sure you can guarantee a BIG PQ difference.

Many of the cheaper 46" models use LED edge lighting that really isn't a night and day difference as compared to fluorescent backlighting. The motivation behind edge lit is the thin display, not any PQ magic.

You have to step up to "full array" LED backlighting to realize the full benefit of the current LED technology. For those who find torch mode the minimum acceptable setting, "full LED" may be worth the money.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Get a 120hz or 240hz hdtv.

They have those motionflow options which give the picture a smoother look & feel.
Its called "the soap opera effect" cause it gives movies that smooth video look as opposed to the jagged film look.
I like it as it makes it seem more real just like your looking out a window + its great for sports viewing too as you get less of that trailblur on fast action.

Alot of peeps dont like it but that just another reason that i do like it.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The _Charlie Brown's_ restaurant near me has four 40-ish flatscreens, each a different brand, in their barroom. The _LG_ has the best picture.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Asked, and answered !



Newshawk said:


> Any specific color?





pfp said:


> My two favorites are black and white.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Get an LED 1080P. They use the least amount of power and throw off the least amount of heat. They are also the thinnest by far. They should last almost forever. The back light is uniform and even. Florescent LCD can be blotchy. I have a $2500 Sony XBR with a blotchy black light. I have a Vizio that I paid $300 for slightly used and its actually better then the Sony! Go figure. I have read on AVS that Vizio uses overstocked LG panels, so that is most likely why it is so good! That is another idea. Buy slightly use. TV's depreciate worse then cars. The Vizio I have listed for about $999 a year before I got it. If you like 3D and want to experience it on DirecTV, then get a 3D set. If you don't live in an apartment or condo (or maybe don't like the neighbors!), make sure to pick up a nice surround sound system. The picture is only part of the experience.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

If you get a 120hz or a 240Hz make sure it is defeatable. I cannot stand the "soap opera" look. It is very unnatural to me. I have only 3 60Hz 1080p tvs and they all have great pictures. The LED backlight makes a lot more of a difference than the 60/120/240 "feature".
I like Panasonic personally, but we have a new Sony here as well and its a really nice tv. I would recommend not going Vizio, have several friends that have had troubles with them.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

This is not really a DirecTV question so I am going to move this to the High Definition Displays Forum.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^ Ahh, I was wondering why I hadn't seen it all day.


I've been sort of window shopping due to some sales and cash-back rebate opportunities, but I haven't settled on anything yet. One thing I'm looking for is Net connectivity since I'm seriously considering dropping satellite.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I am a Sony bigot myself and I would recommend you look at the KDL-46EX500. It is not an LED backlight but...

I have in my large home a KDL-60EX700 (edge lit LED) two XBR-52-HX909 (Led localized dimming) and a KDL-40EX500

OK. Head on viewing the LED backlit units are staggering with a wonderful range of deep colors and contrast. Move outside to the left or right of direct straight on viewing and the contrast rapidly drops off and the farther the side angle the more the loss. This is consistent with both my edge lit and zonal lit LED TVs.

My 40 EX500 is in my workout room and properly adjusted the picture is excellent and it does not trail off in contrast as the side angle viewing kicks in. It does use more power about 70 or so watts than a similar sized LED and its contrast (dynamic) is 150,000:1 as opposed to "infinite".

Contrast in this context is the difference between black and it's brightest white. In a case where you can view the two sets (like I can from my Workout rooms doorway to my master bedrooms XBR) there is a noticeable "brighter" presence to the LED unit.

If you do not have access to compare the 500 series picture is wonderful! With deep true colors and deep blacks. Should be able to get one in 46 inches for about 750 as well if you shop around and use the cash left over for a peace offering to the significant other...

Most stores (and viewers) use the "Vivid" (or "sports") display setting which washes out details in brighter areas and overdrives the backlight. On an LED where the bulb can be turned fully off for black areas this till looks staggeringly good. On a CCFL backlight which cannot instant off/on the black background glows. Not so good.

Using the custom setting picture to 90 (or so) and backing backlight down to 6, boosting black level, setting color to warm, power saving to low, etc gives a picture similar to what one would get when professionally calibrated. The EX500 series picture is staggeringly good when this is done. All of the color depth and image detail of the LED it's just not as staggeringly bright as a similarly adjusted LED. But you can sit more beside it and get the full color/contrast depth.

The auto light feature gives a brighter image when competing room light exists but gives you that "crawl into it" deep detailed image in any lighting condition.

This is just my opinions based on my experiences and certainly your tastes may vary as will those of others piping up here but... 120hz refresh rate, 4 HDMI inputs, an awesome picture, and costing less makes the EX500 series a great purchase. 1080p 24 is wonderful on this set, 1080i is awesome as well.

If you need 3D which seems to be dying, then an LED will be needed, if you want the absolute brightest image possible LED is needed as well. On the other hand, if you just want a great picture and one that's a great display for BluRay movies the EX500 series has a great value.

As the LED technology matures, the side angle viewing will improve and it's pricing will drop. Likely CCFL units will disappear eventually. Meanwhile you can get a great set, save some coin and then buy up after 5 or more years when LED is more refined and costs less than CCFL does today.

I still have a 32 inch Sharp that cost me 3500.00 new a whopping 800:1 contrast ratio. 3 years later I got a 32 inch Sony XBR6 that had 25,000:1 for 700 bucks. It's reasonable to assume the LED units will experience similar pricing trends as the products mature. 

11 TVs in my home at present, I've had and in all cases still have, Sharps, Samsungs, Toshibas, Vizios, and Sonys. All my large screens are now Sony after getting out from under Toshiba's DLP sets. My experience with DLP was that I had to replace the set once the bulb went bad. Others I know have been more fortunate.

Don "just this old coots ramblings" Bolton


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I just convinced my buddy to order a Panasonic 55ST30. That's a bit over your price range but you could look at the 46" version as it is right around your price range.

Actually right now you can get it on Amazon for 1042, and you get the 3D package containign 2 sets of glasses and the Avatar 3D Blu-Ray for free (that usually sells for like $250-400). Offer good till Saturday.

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-VIE...SCHO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1308782140&sr=8-2


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

VARTV said:


> If it's a toss-up between LCD and LED, go LED... BIG PQ difference...


"LED" *is* LCD.

All LCD TVs need a back light. Most use a flourescent or cold-cathode edge lights (meaning, the light is installed on one edge, usually the bottom).

Some newer, higher-end models use LED edge-lighting. These TVs are thinner, use less electricity, and should provide slightly better quality light, as they can make LEDs with a very flat response in the visible light spectrum, yet with no UV or IR light.

The highest-end LCDs offer full-array LED backlights, meaning each pixel has a tiny LED light behind it, instead of just being edge-lit, and each individual LED can be individually dimmed, greatly improving black levels compared to any edge-lit LCD. Of course, 2 million individually-controlled LEDs come with a price, and you'll feel it in your wallet, but these LCD offer incredible pictures that rival plasma, but without many of plasma's liabilities.


----------

